

Leaked Australian blacklist reveals banned sites - Dalziel
http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2009/03/19/1237054961100.html

======
Dalziel
The list is on Wikileaks, which will now get added to the list inevitabley.
Which will then get added to the list on Wikileaks. Yay for recursive banning!

